# Drew an E3 Elk Tag



## DrakekillerSX3

Hey guys i was lucky enough to draw a ND E3 elk tag this year and also welcomed my first child this spring so needless to say i am lacking in finding times i am going to be able to scout. I have some general questions i am wondering if anyone that has held the tag could PM me and help me narrow down what types of terrain to scout during the rut or late season which is the time i want to focus on going to try and avoid the deer rifle seasons.

On google earth i see a lot of vehicle trails/roads in the grass lands that seem to be just tire tracks more then actual roads. Are a lot of these closed off during hunting and not traveled or do they get traffic from other elk and deer hunters?

During the rut do the elk seem to congregate up on top of some of the larger plateau/park like out west or are they more likely to stay in the valleys and basins with the brush and tree cover?

How big of a factor does water play on a normal year? Do they relay on the rivers or creeks or is there enough cattle ponds and other sources for them?

What was it like getting access on private property if the elk were found off the public lands?

Any information would be helpful i am also planning to talk with the Game and fish but would love to hear from somebody that has done the hunt before.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

good luck... I'm jealous


----------



## Plainsman

I hunted for a cow elk a few years ago. I don't remember the unit number, but it was north of Medora. Local ranchers said the elk are like teenagers, the hunters come scouting and the cows run back to the park. The bulls wonder around wondering where the girls went. I seen three bulls and no cows.

If this is your unit PM me.


----------

